# صيانة المضخات



## بن سليم (15 يوليو 2007)

أخواني المهندسين ارجو منكم الافادة !!!!!!!!!!
كيف اقدر اعمل جدول يشمل صيانة المضخات دوريا و وقائيا؟ وماهي اهم النقاط التي يجب التشييك عليها؟


----------



## آمال100 (15 يوليو 2007)

:81:مرحبا انا آمال مهندسة ميكانيك من سورية أحب ان اعلم اي برنامج واي معلومة عن المضخات


----------



## salt (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
للفحص الدورى للمضخات هناك اعمال يومية واسبوعية و شهرية وكل 6 اشهر وسنوية وخلال العمرات وهى كا لاتى 
اليومية وهى الكشف على الضغوط سحب وطرد / حرارة كراسى التحميل 
الاسبوعية وهى الكشف على منسوب الزيت للكراسى /تسربات موانع العزل / تسربات الزيت 
الشهرية / الاهتزاز للمضخة / 
النصف سنوية / الكشف على حوامل اكرسى 
خلال العمرت الكشف الكامل ,hjyddv / bearing /balnce /liner shaft seal /wear ring


----------



## بن سليم (15 يوليو 2007)

شكراً لك أخوي Salt على مرورك واهتمامك


----------



## بولا (15 يوليو 2007)

ارجوتوضيح السؤال اكثر فالمضخات متخددة فمنها مثلا الطاردة المركزية -التوربينة -الترددية 
فاى نوع تقصد فى السؤال.


----------



## salt (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
كنت قد قمت بالرد على الاخ اللعزيز بصورة سريعة واحب ان اعيد مشاركتى وهى كالاتى 
الفحص اليومى ويشمل كل من 
( ضغوط المضخة سحب وطرد والاتزان delivery pump (suction &balacing &discharge 
درجة الحرارة temperture
medium delivered & pump bearing / oil درجة الحرارة للوسط المرفوع ةحرارة كراسى التحميل 
الفحص الاسبوعى ويشمل كل من 
oil level منسوب الزيت فى الزجاجة المبينة على كراسى التحميل 
leakage التسربات shaft seal موانع التسرب &lubricating oil from bearing تسربات الزيت من الكراسى 
اللفحص الشهرى ويشمل كل من 
vibration قياس الاهتزازات لكراسى التحميل 
الفحص النصف سنوى ويشمل كل من 
oil changeing فحص الزيت وتغييرة 
الفحص السنوى ويشمل كل من 
aligment check الكشف على الموازنة بين المضخة والمحرك 
خلال العمرات ويشمل كل من 
GENERAL OVERHAULING 
impeller / wear ring / balance drum / shaft seal / bearing 

:75:


----------



## مسلم هادي (25 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور يا اخي


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shiny_star (25 يناير 2009)

الصيانة بأنواعها (التوقعية والوقائية والتصحيحية) تعتمد على الآتي:
1- توصيات المصنع وهذه تجدها في الmanual بالتأكيد.
2- من خلال الخبرة، فمثلاً إذا كان لديك مضخة تقوم بعمرتها كل 5 سنوات بحسب توصيات المصنع لكنك اكتشفت انها تتعطل قبل هذا التاريخ فتعدل بحسب احتياجك، او اكتشفت ان المضخة تستطيع العمل 7 سنوات قبل ان تقوم بالتوظيب فتعدل ايضاً بحسب احتياجك.

اضافة الى ذلك فيرجى مراعاة نوع وحجم المضخة، فاختلاف هذه الأمور بالتأكيد ينتج عنه اختلاف في نوع ووقت الصيانة.

بشكل سريع، بالنسبة لمضخات الطرد المركزي ينبغي ان يكون هناك مراقبة مستمرة لمستوى الاهتزازات vibration وكذلك درجة حرارة كراسي التحميل وأيضا عدم وجود ازعاج "ارتفاع الصوت عن المعتاد" ((هذه الأمور كلها عادة هي مهام تشغيلية وليست من مهام قسم الصيانة))، التأكد باستمرار من عدم وجود تسربات، أخذ عينة من زيت كراسي التحميل كل فترة بحسب توصيات المصنع وتحليلها للتأكد من عدم وجود احتكاك وتآكل في كراسي التحميل.

وفيما يتعلق بالصيانة التصحيحية فقد ارفقت ملف به بعض المشاكل الدراجة وحلولها.

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق.


----------



## اللبيب الصغير (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكووورين على المشاركة والمعلومات المفيدة
لكن ياليت لو شي من التفصيل في صيانة كل نوع من المضخات بأنواعها
أدري فيه صعوبة .... لكن الهدف الإستفادة من الخبراء والأعضاء
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيروشكرا


----------



## AL FAYDI (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا للجميع 
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (28 مايو 2009)

your answers are great 
thanks for all


----------



## ولاتبالي (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا تنمنى لكم دوام التوفيق .......


----------



## زيدالبقمي (17 يوليو 2009)

انا زيد البقمي مهندس بحري وان شا ء الله سوف اكتب في القريب العاجل ماستطيع من طرق وانواع الصيانه والفرق بين الصيانه المخططه وتخطيط الصيانه واسئل الله ان لايحرمني واياكم العلم النافع


----------



## زيدالبقمي (23 يوليو 2009)

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم السلام علكم ورحمة الله 
انا المهندس بحري زيد بن ذعار البقمي وسوف اكتب ماستطيعه من شرح الصيانة المخططة والغير مخططه ولاكن سامحوني لو حصل تقصير في الشرح واسال الله ان يجعله علما نافع 
في البدايه ماهي مفاهيم الصيانه؟
1 في الوقت الحالي يمكن صنع الة لاتحتاج الى الصيانه ولاكنها مكلفه جد جدا جدا
2 التحكم في تكاليف الصيانه ضروري نظرا لربح والخسارة
3 يجب ان لا تعرضنا تكاليف الصيانه للخطر 
4 يجب ان لانعمل صيانه غير ضروريه تقليلا لتكاليف
5 يجب ان لانعمل صيانه غير ضروريه تجنبا لتلفيات الصيانه
6يجب ان لا تفقد الصيانه قيمة الالة مستقبلا
ثانيا \ ماهي وقفات الصيانه؟
1 وقفه مفاجئه 2 وقفه اجباريه 3 وقفه اختياريه
تعريف الوقفه الاختياريه\ هي الوقفه التي نختارها في الوقت المناسب مراعين فيها الاداء والتكاليف المثلى
الوقفه الاجباريه\ هي الوقفه التي تجبرنا على اداء الصيانه مثل الاحتجاجات العماليه وغيرها من الضروف
الوقفه المفاجئه وتنقسم الى قسمين 1 - وقفه طويلة الامد اذا لم تتوفر قطع الغيار او الايدي العاملة او ماشابه
 2-وقفه قصيره الامد اذا توفر فيها قطع الغيار والعماله ولسيوله وما شابه
ماهو الفرق بين الصيانه المخططة وتخطيط الصيانه؟
تخطيط الصيانه\ هي دراسه اعمال الصيانه واختيار انسب الاوقات لتنفيذها في الوقت المناسب والامكانيات المثلا في هذا الزمن
الصيانه المخططة\هي الصيانة التي تاتي على كتيب من المصنع ويكون فيها جدول زمني لتنفيذ الصيانة والعمل ويكون لكل عمل اسم معين وعدد من العمال او المهندسين او المكنيكيين الذين يعملون بة وقطع الغيار الازمه ونحو ذالك
اذا هنا سئال كم نوع من انواص الصيانه؟
نوعين 1- صيانه مخططه 2- صيانه غير مخططه
ما هو اهمية التخطيط لصيانه؟
1- يمكننا التخطيط لصيانه من التعامل مع الالات التي تعمل على خط انتاج واحد وفي المصانع التي تكون مكونه من الات كثيره وصعبه التعقيد وحساسه
2- لمنع الوقت الضايع المكلف
3-لزيادة حيات المعده
4-تجعل التكلفه مثاليه من جميع النواحي
5- حفاضا على السلامه
6- وغيرها الكثير على هذا النحو
الذي يهم المهندس اكثر هي تخطيط الصيانه وتنقسم الى خمسة اقسام وهي؟
1- الوقائيه 2- التنبؤيه 3- التصحيحيه 4 - الايجابيه 5- الفرصه
هنا سوف اتكلم با ختصار لكل واحدة وسوف اشرح واحدة التفصيل وهي الصيانه التنبؤئيه لانها هي المستخدمه في الغالب
طيب هنا سؤئل على اي اساس اختار الصيانة اقصد مخططة او غير مخططه؟
الصيانه الغير مخططه تنفع وتناسب الاتي
1-اله او معدة ليست على خط انتاج
2-معدة بسيطة وغير معقدة
3- معدة رخيصة 
4-معدة في نهاية عمرها ونحو ذلك
الصيانه المحططة تنفع لتالي
1- معدة على خط انتاج
2- معدة معقدة
3- معده غاليه
4- معدة جديده 
5 - التامين المرتبط بالصيانه

الان سوف افصل الصيانات المخططة الخمس التي سبق ذكرها
الوقائية\ وتنقسم الى ثلاثه اقسام
1-الوقت الثابت اي تعمل صيانه كل وقت معين
2- النضام المبني على المسافات اي بمعنا كل مسافه معينه مثلا تغير الزيت
3- النظام المبني على عدد الساعات اي بمعنى كل 20000الف ساعه تشغيل تغير السرندر مثلا
الصيانه التصحيحيه سوف اشرحها في وقت لاحق ان شا الله


----------



## مهندس خالد 33 (24 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى واخواتى ارجو من يسال عن المضخات يحدد فالمضخات انواعها كثيرة ومتعدده منها ماء وديزل وخرسانه وهواء انواع كثيرة جدا فارجو التوضيح لكى نستطيع الرد بشكل مقنع وشكرا


----------



## moudsamir (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## محمد نجاح فهمى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
لدى كتب عن المضخات لمن يرجو التواصل اواى معلومة استطيع تاديتها


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (6 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## بولا (6 مارس 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## نايف علي (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 مارس 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## fokary (7 مارس 2010)

جدول بسيط عن اعطال المضخات


----------



## معن ادريعي (27 مارس 2010)

مرحبا أريد عن جميع المضخات المستخدمة في أجهزة الري


----------



## جبريل المصرى (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معن ادريعي (27 مارس 2010)

مرحبا اريد كتب عن مضخات الري بجميع انواعها وصيانتها الغة العربية


----------



## م/الحمامصي (13 مايو 2010)

اريداي مصدرلصيلنه المضخات والصمامات


----------



## eng_sameh313 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم واكثر من امثالكم نفع بكم


----------



## fokary (14 يونيو 2010)

معن ادريعي قال:


> مرحبا اريد كتب عن مضخات الري بجميع انواعها وصيانتها الغة العربية



كتاب عن المضخات الزراعيه وباللغه العربيه:20::20::20:


----------



## المتمكن (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حنيطير (15 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ارفاق الملفات بالعربى لتعم الفائدة اكثر


----------



## حربزينبي (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين يااخواتي الاعزاء على كل الجهود المبذولة وزاد الله عليكم بالعلم و فعل الخير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## goup4ever (23 يوليو 2010)

مجموعة مراجع عن المضخات
pumps


----------



## virtualknight (23 يوليو 2010)

موضوع شيق وشكرا لجميع من افادنا بمعلومة فيه


----------



## م.م فادي (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الهام 

واضم صوتي للاخ محمد ياحبذا لو تكون هناك معلومات هامة عن المضخات باللغة العربية لتعم الفائدة 

فاللغة العربية هي اللغة الام جميعنا نستطيع قرائتها ولكن اللغة الاجنبية قد تستعصي على البعض ان يفهمها كما هو مقصود .
مع تحياتي


----------



## اسحاق عمان (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر:75:


----------



## Rafik81 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز يوجد لدى مشكلة فى مضخة طرد مركزى اولا كمية المياة الراجعة من برج التبريد قليلة


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بعض المعلومات عن شبكات المياه


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الطير الحر3 (9 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور جدا اخي


----------



## bibo2t (9 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## taimoor hassan (5 مايو 2011)

اريد شرحا مفصلا عن انواع واجزاء المضخات مرفق معها صور وطريقه الصيانه


----------



## محمود كمال امين (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور جدا اخي


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

ثانكسسسس


----------



## Hythamaga (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز ماذا تعني وحدة قياس الضغط pis


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طارق محمد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذ محمد
ارجو تزويد بالكتب او نسخه منه على الايميل....ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
[email protected]


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedfaayek (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا زيدالبقمي


----------



## senuors (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير
وياريت لو معلومات مفصلة مدعمة بالصور 
مثلا المضخات الريشية والمضخات الحلزونية كيف تتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والاصلاحية
وكيف نقيس كفاءة المضخة 
تقبل تحياتي ..وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر بصرة (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## اسحاق عمان (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طة الملك (9 يناير 2013)

المضخات الهيدروليكية بكل انواعها تعمل لفترة طويلة اذ توفرات المتابعة المستمرة في النوع الصيانات اليو مية والاسبوعية الشهرية والسنوية ويجب عليك متابعة هذة الصيانات من حيث
متابعة زيت الهيدروليك وتنضيف الفلاتر يجب عليك تغيرزيت الهيدروليك 2000 الى 3000 ساعة تشغيل وتنظيف الفلاتر وان شاء الله با التوفيق


----------



## طة الملك (9 يناير 2013)

وكذلك متابعة التسريبات وخاصة في خط سحب المضخات لانها تمعما عملية تكهف اي تسحب هواء وبعد ذلك تظعف المضخة لان دخول الهواء يعمل على نقرات داخل المضخة وشكر


----------



## عدنان الغليونى (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم سؤال ماهي اعطال diaphram pump واسبابها وعلاجها

​


----------

